# crawfish trap yields small catfish



## -WiRtH-

Well I made some new crawfish traps and just put them in a couple creeks around town that I didn't know whether or not they held crawfish. There were several small warmouth and one of them had 5 little bullheads. The biggest was maybe 5 inches. The entrance hole on either end is about 2 inches wide. At least I have a good spot for flathead bait should I get the hankerin to go catch some again!


----------



## -WiRtH-

Another


----------



## jcoss15

I've caught them in my crawfish trap before also on shrimp and cut bait. That size is perfect for flatheads.


----------



## CatHunter

Yes Sir!


----------



## Fisherdad1

Did you get any Crawfish?


----------



## -WiRtH-

I didn't, just warmouths and bullheads. I'm going to go put some out in blackwater and yellow river at a couple spots where I have went out and caught a ton by hand before.


----------



## CatHunter

-WiRtH- said:


> I didn't, just warmouths and bullheads. I'm going to go put some out in blackwater and yellow river at a couple spots where I have went out and caught a ton by hand before.


bullheads ate your crawfish


----------



## DLo

If you catch crawfish, are you using them for catfish bait or trying to get enough to eat?


----------



## -WiRtH-

If I get enough to eat I will do a crawfish boil


----------



## Slot Pursuit

*crawfish*

What is the law on crawfish traps? Does the entry hole have to be a certain size?


----------



## -WiRtH-

On minnow traps the entrance in the funnel has to be less than one inch. There are no regulations on crawfish traps. Ever since they started letting us common folks use slat baskets and wire traps for catfish again a couple years ago I figured it probably didn't matter.

http://myfwc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1140/~/freshwater-crayfish-(crawdad)-regulations.


----------



## Slot Pursuit

Thanks, I did not know that.


----------



## tips n tails

Do you eat those bull heads?


----------



## DAWGONIT

although not your targeted species, pretty work for sure.
hard to see your trap design, but looks like you got it "wired."
thanks for sharing.


----------



## -WiRtH-

I do eat bullheads, but those were too small. I can post some pictures of my traps after I retrieve them again. These particular ones here look like minnow traps more or less. I can make the pillow traps like those used widely in Louisiana, but since we have thieves I'd prefer to have my traps gully submerged. Sometimes I wire them together. Sometime use zip ties. Zip ties are much quicker.


----------

